# My first paper mache project



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

I've been working on this guy on and off for that past couple weeks. Dry time sucks, lol, but he's finally finished. The eyeballs, fangs, tongue and feet are made of polymer clay, baked then attached.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Deliciously hideous! I love him.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one evil frog


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I Love that Frog!!!!!! Awesome job!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Pretty sweet for a first time project!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

OMG, It looks like HYPNOTOAD!!! (Any Futurama fans in da' house?!?! Hello? Bueller?!?)

Love, love, love this creation Tink, excellent job - those bugs put it over the top!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Dixie said:


> OMG, It looks like HYPNOTOAD!!! (Any Futurama fans in da' house?!?! Hello? Bueller?!?)
> 
> Love, love, love this creation Tink, excellent job - those bugs put it over the top!


as a matter of fact, i do watch Futurama...it took me a second to remember him!

at that frog is disgusting! Fantastically gross!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

All hail the Hypnotoad...that looks great!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Cool! Love it!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

that looks great! and the teeth are wicked!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice job on this!


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Very cool. Truly nasty. Where will you put him?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That looks great. I love the bugs & tongue.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Very cool. What is that symbol on its side? or am I just seeing things? What are you going to do with this guy?


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*Thank you all for your kind comments. *


*I have never seen Futurama or Hypnotoad, was trying to copy a latex frog/toad I had seen online that I didn't want to spend 13.95+s&h on. Now about 12 bucks or so and a lot of time later, lol, mine looks NOTHING like the one I had seen online, but he will do just fine.*

*Eeeekim, what you are seeing is just simply one of his spots, there are three randomly on his back. I was planning on the spots being raised, kinda like warts, but got excited and ahead of myself and started painting him before I realized I hadn't added the bumps. Like I said before... dry time sucks. *

*I think I'm going to have him hanging out among the potion bottles munching on critters or maybe next to the cauldren.*


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

ALL GLORY TO THE HYPNOTOAD!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Love this guy will look good among the bottles..


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Amazing first time piece. You must be an artiste!


----------

